# Li Fe battery for receiver ????



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

Can you use the 6.6v life batteries for receiver packs with out a bec or voltage regulator????


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

boborc said:


> Can you use the 6.6v life batteries for receiver packs with out a bec or voltage regulator????


yes you can


----------



## SBHG2004 (Nov 18, 2004)

I use a epic one currently. It works fine make sure you have the correct charger though. Some chrgers have life charging capabilities but they overcharge them be carefull and monitor it the first few times on charge.


----------



## boborc (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation, I have a onyx 230 wich should do the life just fine and a balancer from hyperion that does both lipo and a123 aka life


----------

